# the HVAC was shaking violently this morning after the snow storm



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

not normal. I assume it is a heat pump? Ice has probably attached itself to the fan blades and made them off balance which can result in SERIOUS damage. may have to clear the ice off with a heat gun/hairdryer or wait until the sun thaws it out.


----------



## mxl180 (Jul 21, 2011)

yuri said:


> not normal. I assume it is a heat pump? Ice has probably attached itself to the fan blades and made them off balance which can result in SERIOUS damage. may have to clear the ice off with a heat gun/hairdryer or wait until the sun thaws it out.


yes heat pump. Thanks!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

It was suppost to be installed out behind the drip line of the house roof.
If waters dripping off the roof it's going to be falling as a cold mist and continue to happen. Also as the snow slids off the roof it's going to land on the unit.
May want to set 4, 4 X 4 post and build a roof over it, making sure the roof pitch does not dump the water toward the foundation.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

"May want to set 4, 4 X 4 post and build a roof over it"

Best to check on what the clearance space needs to be over the top of the unit before you try this.


----------



## Marty S. (Oct 31, 2009)

Garden hose will melt the ice quickly. Need to have at least four foot clearance above a heat pump if you decide to build a roof over it.


----------



## mxl180 (Jul 21, 2011)

Marty S. said:


> Garden hose will melt the ice quickly. Need to have at least four foot clearance above a heat pump if you decide to build a roof over it.


garden hose frozed, I think I will try blow dryer?


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Could spray windshield deicer spray and knock it off with a stick?


----------



## mxl180 (Jul 21, 2011)

bob22 said:


> Could spray windshield deicer spray and knock it off with a stick?


that maybe a good idea... anyone think otherwise?

And yes I see the ice on the fan blades.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Careful trying to knock ice off with a stick, if you bend a blade you will be back in the same boat, only fix will be a new fan.

Mark


----------



## Marty S. (Oct 31, 2009)

Anything will work. Don't bang around on the blades or they will bend. Switching the thermostat to cool then pulling the black fan wire off of the heat pump defrost board will thaw it out too.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

fill a couple of buckets of HOT water from the house and run out there and throw them on it.


----------



## mxl180 (Jul 21, 2011)

I sprayed some winterized windshield fluid, it's running a lot better now.

Lets see what happens later when it stops and restarts again..


----------

